# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ثلاثة أبيات لأيمن بن خريم .. رحمه الله

## القارئ المليجي

أخرج الحاكم في المستدرك، وعنه البيهقي في سننه ....
ومن قبلهما أورد أورد ابن سعد في الطبقات ...
أنَّه ..
قال مرْوان بنُ الحكم لأيْمن بن خُريم: ألا تخرج فتُقاتِل معنا؟
فقال: إنَّ أبي و عمِّي شهِدا بدرًا، وإنَّهما عهِدا إليَّ أن لا أقاتل أحدًا يقولُ: لا إلهَ إلاَّ الله، فإنْ أنتَ جِئْتَني ببراءةٍ من النَّار قاتلتُ معك.
قال: فاخرج عنَّا.
قال: فخرج وهو يقول:
 ولستُ بقاتِلٍ رجُلاً يُصلِّي * * * على سُلطانِ آخَرَ مِن قُريْشِ
لهُ سلْطانُه وعليَّ إثْمي * * * معاذَ اللهِ مِنْ جهلٍ وطيْشِ
أأقْتُل مُسلمًا في غير جرْمٍ * * * فليْس بنافعي ما عشتُ عيْشي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهذه للبحتري:
أسِيتُ لأِخْوَالي رَبِيعَةَ إذْ عَفَتْ * *  مَصانعُها مِنْهَا وَأقْوَتْ رُبُوعُهَا
بكُرْهيَ أنْ بَاتَتْ خَلاءً  دِيَارُهَا * * وَوَحْشًا مَغَانِيهَا وشَتَّى جَميعُها
وَأمسَتْ تَساقَى المَوْتَ من  بَعدِ ما غدتْ * * شُرُوبًا تَساقَى الرّاحَ رِفْهًا شُرُوعُهَا
إذا افتَرَقُوا عَنْ وَقْعَةٍ  جَمَعَتْهُمُ * * لأُخْرَى دِماءٌ ما يُطَلُّ نَجِيعُهَا
تَذُمُّ الفَتاةُ الرُّودُ  شِيمَةَ بَعْلِهَا * * إذا بَاتَ دونَ الثَّأرِ وهْوَ  ضَجِيعُهَا
حَمِيّةُ شَغْبٍ جَاهِلِيٍّ وَعِزّةٌ * * كُلَيْبِيَّةٌ أعْيَا  الرِّجالَ خُضُوعُهَا
وَفُرْسانُ هَيجاءٍ تَجِيشُ صُدُورُهَا * * بِأحْقَادِها حَتَّى تَضِيقَ  دُرُوعُهَا
تُقَتِّلُ مِنْ وِتْرٍ أعَزَّ نُفُوسِهَا * * عَلَيْها بِأيْدٍ مَا  تَكَادُ تُطِيعُهَا
إذا احتَرَبتْ يَوْماً فَفَاضَتْ دِماؤها * * تَذَكَّرَتِ القُرْبَى  فَفَاضَتْ دُمُوعُها
شَوَاجِرُ أرْمَاحٍ تُقَطِّعُ بَيْنَهُمْ * * شَوَاجِرَ أرْحَامٍ  مَلُومٍ قَطُوعُهَا

----------

